# Samsung UE32EH5000W. Led parpadea 6 veces , enciende sin imagen. Leds no encienden



## gallegoLJG (Ene 8, 2020)

Buenas a todos. Miren tengo una tv samsung en el que al enchufarla a la corriente, el led parpadea 6 veces y se enciende sola, pero no da imagen y si da sonido. Acercandole una linterna a la pantalla se ve imágen. Al principio pense que había algun led quemado, pero comprobé TODOS los led (uno a uno con el multimetro en la escala de continuidad) y todos funcionan. Y no estoy seguro de si es la fuente de alimentación. Comprobé con el multímetro y la tele encendida los voltajes del conector led enchufada a la fuente y me daba (tiene 4 cables) en los 2 cables positivos, 110v y en los 2 cables negativos me daba 210v aprox. Con la placa base main desconectada y la fuente enchufada a la energía me da en los 2 cables positivos 50v y en los negativos 140v.  UNOS DIAS DESPUES volví a desmontar la tele para probar los leds. y con la energía enchufada me dió por usar el multimetro para comprobar el voltaje del conector de la regleta led (el conector de los led, no el que va a la fuente) y cuando puse la varilla roja del multimetro en uno de los 2 cables negativos, todos los leds encendieron de forma tenue. Y si ponía el multímetro en continuidad se encendían un poco más fuerte. Según esto puede estar la falla en la fuente de alimentación pero no se donde..Si me pueden decir la solución se los agradezco. Gracias.


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 8, 2020)

Para mi es insuficiente la prueba que hiciste con los leds. Probar los leds con el multímetro no es una prueba muy fiable, ya que les deja pasar una baja cantidad de corriente, que quizás allí te da la impresión que están buenos cuando en realidad no lo están. Lo que yo haría es probar los leds con una fuente externa. Hay varias dando vueltas por youtube. Si tienes nociones básicas de electrónica, te podrías armar algo.

Suponiendo que la falla está en la fuente, tienes que medir los voltajes de salida (tanto los que van a la mainboard como los que van a los leds), y revisar minuciosamente el driver de los leds. Como no estás subiendo fotos detalladas de tu fuente (por el lado componentes y pistas; y de cómo las placas van conectadas entre sí), no se te puede ayudar más.

Con fotos detalladas se puede hacer una mejor idea de cómo empezar a revisar la fuente.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Ene 9, 2020)

Voy a subir las fotos. Los led los volví a probar con un cargador de telefono de 5v poniendole 2 agujas en las puntas


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 9, 2020)

Me atrevería a decir que casi con total seguridad tienes leds malos. Si le metiste 5v a los leds (probándolos uno por uno), probablemente terminaste de matarlos, jaja. Esos leds funcionan con 3v cada uno.

Los leds los puedes probar con un portapilas (2 pilas de 1.5v conectadas en serie = 3v). Esa sería una prueba mucho más segura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2020)

Hay leds backlight de 3 y de 6 V !

Creo recordar que los de 6 V no encienden con 5V


----------



## frica (Ene 9, 2020)

En las fotografías veo 2 jumpers oxidados:

 

¿podrían dar problemas? Si es asi, ¿como repararlos?

Luego en la parte de las soldaduras veo una zona algo oscura (creo que está bajo el transformador), lo marco en rojo en la foto. Y también veo una zona sucia como con un ¿polvo blanco? No se como describirlo, lo marco en azul:


----------



## gallegoLJG (Ene 9, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Me atrevería a decir que casi con total seguridad tienes leds malos. Si le metiste 5v a los leds (probándolos uno por uno), probablemente terminaste de matarlos, jaja. Esos leds funcionan con 3v cada uno.
> 
> Los leds los puedes probar con un portapilas (2 pilas de 1.5v conectadas en serie = 3v). Esa sería una prueba mucho más segura.


No creo que esten muertos. Si te soy sincero me guié con un video


frica dijo:


> En las fotografías veo 2 jumpers oxidados:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 185644
> 
> ...


Cuando pueda limpiaré la fuente y le echaré un vistazo. Esa barra desoldandola y poniendo otra nada mas


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 9, 2020)

El creador del thread podría subir una foto para ver cómo son los leds. En todo caso, suponiendo que los leds sean de 6v (que no creo que sea el caso) es mejor aplicar 3v a un led de 6v, que aplicar 5v ó 6v a un led de 3v, jeje.

Sube fotos para ver cómo son los leds.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Ene 9, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> El creador del thread podría subir una foto para ver cómo son los leds. En todo caso, suponiendo que los leds sean de 6v (que no creo que sea el caso) es mejor aplicar 3v a un led de 6v, que aplicar 5v ó 6v a un led de 3v, jeje.
> 
> Sube fotos para ver cómo son los leds.


En la ultima foto ya lo expliqué antes, que puse el multimetro en el polo negativo ya sea del conector principal como uno de los leds y se encendian todos. Y no se porqué


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 10, 2020)

El cable que va desde la fuente a los leds revísalo. En una ocasión me topé con uno de esos cables "molido" y hacía contacto a duras penas. Por lo que se ve en la foto, no parecieran ser los leds el problema, por lo que descartando el cable habría que centrarse en la fuente.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Ene 10, 2020)

Si no te importa podrías coger la foto de la fuente y marcarme que debería medir. Muchas gracias


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 10, 2020)

Pues tendrías que centrarte en ver qué número tiene ese integrado (en el rectángulo amarillo) para ver su datasheet y entender cómo funciona.

Unos colegas te hicieron una observación más atrás: que tienes la fuente con pads de soldaduras algo "sucios". Quizás valdría la pena limpiar bien esa placa con alcohol isopropílico y repasar las soldaduras que se vean más opacas o agrietadas.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Ene 11, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Pues tendrías que centrarte en ver qué número tiene ese integrado (en el rectángulo amarillo) para ver su datasheet y entender cómo funciona.
> 
> Unos colegas te hicieron una observación más atrás: que tienes la fuente con pads de soldaduras algo "sucios". Quizás valdría la pena limpiar bien esa placa con alcohol isopropílico y repasar las soldaduras que se vean más opacas o agrietadas.Ver el archivo adjunto 185701


Gracias. Oye he estado buscando mas y hay gente que dice que algun led puede estar abierto. Eso que es


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 11, 2020)

"Abierto" significa que eléctricamente se interrumpió la conducción del led. Yo lo dudo, porque de lo contrario no te encendería ninguno de los leds cuando los pruebas todos juntos.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Ene 11, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> "Abierto" significa que eléctricamente se interrumpió la conducción del led. Yo lo dudo, porque de lo contrario no te encendería ninguno de los leds cuando los pruebas todos juntos.


Hay un video en youtube que trata sobre ese chip. 



Haber si me pudiese ayudar.
Otra cosa que no se si sirve. Cuando me dieron la tele me dijeron que se veía oscura y ya despues dejó de verse. No se si esto sirve de algo para encontrar el fallo


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 11, 2020)

gallegoLJG dijo:


> Hay un video en youtube que trata sobre ese chip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuál es el estado ACTUAL del TV? ¿Tiene sonido pero no imagen? ¿ya simplemente no hace nada, ni siquiera led de stand-by?

En el video que adjuntas reemplazaron el driver de los leds. Por lo que se ve ahí, uno podría deducir que suele fallar bastante en ese tipo de placas, aunque como todo en la electrónica, cada cosa tiene su ciencia y sus motivos propios de la falla.

Para reemplazar un integrado así necesitas implementación y algo de experiencia manejando componentes SMD. Si no es el caso, mejor evalúa la opción de cambiar la fuente, porque de lo contrario te arriesgas a empeorar la falla.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Ene 11, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el estado ACTUAL del TV? ¿Tiene sonido pero no imagen? ¿ya simplemente no hace nada, ni siquiera led de stand-by?
> 
> En el video que adjuntas reemplazaron el driver de los leds. Por lo que se ve ahí, uno podría deducir que suele fallar bastante en ese tipo de placas, aunque como todo en la electrónica, cada cosa tiene su ciencia y sus motivos propios de la falla.
> 
> Para reemplazar un integrado así necesitas implementación y algo de experiencia manejando componentes SMD. Si no es el caso, mejor evalúa la opción de cambiar la fuente, porque de lo contrario te arriesgas a empeorar la falla.


Ahora misml en cuanto enchufas la tele el led de standby parpadea 6 veces y se enciende. Tiene su sonido y su imagen (con la linterna apuntando al lcd). Lo que no encienden son los leds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

Buscá lo que significan los 6 parpadeos !


----------



## frica (Ene 12, 2020)

Por si sirve dejo dos enlaces de TV con el problema de "Si hay video. Pero no backlight":

* AUO 11303 LCD TV T-Con IC Faulty | Electronics Repair And Technology News : el problema era un IC quemado creo que en la Inverter Board.

* MAP3202 LED Driver IC Failure In 42″ LED  TV | Electronics Repair And Technology News : Problemas en el IC del driver del led (creo que se dice asi)

Espero que ayude.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Ene 12, 2020)

Si de verdad es la fuente de alimentacion lo que falla, creo que voy a comprar una y no me complico


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 12, 2020)

gallegoLJG dijo:


> Si de verdad es la fuente de alimentacion lo que falla, creo que voy a comprar una y no me complico



Si cambias la fuente y te funciona OK, informa por acá para que esa información le sirva a los usuarios que eventualmente tengan una falla como esa en el futuro.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 13, 2020)

los led parpadeantes no son un código de error amigo, es normal porque cada tv lo hace, el mío antes de encender parpadea 4 veces y he visto otros que lo hacen hasta 10 veces. No hay codigos de error. Las tiras si las mediste bien, no te debería nde dar problemas, debes centrarte en los voltajes de la fuente de poder... Mide los conectores de las lámparas, desconectalas y mide el conector de esas lámparas a la fuente de poder, debe darte entre 89 a 140 voltios según lo indica la placa... Mide también esos voltajes con la TV encendida...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 13, 2020)

Con ver la hoja de datos del chip que controla los LED se pueden saber muchas cosas para encontrar la falla.
Por norma general en los TV LED SAMSUNG, al quitar el conector que va a la tarjeta principal se deben encender los LED.
En este tipo de fuentes se determina la corriente, así que al vacío (sin carga), el voltaje debe subir y bajar porque entra la protección OVP.
En realidad no deben ser causa de complicaciones y cambiar la fuente representa un gasto extra que con los conocimientos suficientes se puede evitar.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 5, 2020)

Hola buenas. ACTUALIZO POR ULTIMA VEZ: he cambiado la fuente de alimentacion y ya funcionan los leds pero ahora tengo otro problema que publicare en otro hilo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2020)

gallegoLJG dijo:


> ahora tengo otro problema que publicare en otro hilo


 
No , sigue aqui !


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 5, 2020)

Excelente, Cambiaste la fuente de poder... Pero hubieses evisado en detalle los Mosfets... esos se van siempre.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 5, 2020)

Ahora el nuevo problema: Cuando fuí a ver si el lcd se veía, no se encendía. O sí estaba encendido no lo se. la cosa es que tenía pantalla negra. Le eché un vistazo a los flex y el flex naranja que va al lcd y la circuitería y todo se ve bien. Lo que descubrí es que si desconectaba uno de los flex, la pantalla se encendía pero en blanco. Pero si conecto los 2 flex tiene pantalla negra. El flex que hace que la pantalla se quede en negro es el mismo siempre. Si desconecto este flex se queda la pantalla en blanco. Probé a cambiar los flex y daba el mismo resultado osea los flex están bien. Tambíen he limpiado los pines del flex. La cosa es que probé la tele con la fuente vieja y tampoco funcionaba la pantalla( antes si funcionaba pero ahora no)


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 5, 2020)

Al parecer se están perdiendo las sub tensiones en la tarjeta T-CON
Verifica si existen los voltaje de VGH, VGL, AVDD y VCOM (Principales)
Si existen sin estar conectados los cables flexibles (FFC) y al conectarlos se pierden, entonces hay un corto en algún componente del LCD


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 5, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Al parecer se están perdiendo las sub tensiones en la tarjeta T-CON
> Verifica si existen los voltaje de VGH, VGL, AVDD y VCOM (Principales)
> Si existen sin estar conectados los cables flexibles FPC y al conectarlos se pierden, entonces hay un corto en algún componente del LCD


*¿L*os flex los tengo que conectar con la tele encendida o desenchufada*?*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 5, 2020)

El flex se pondrá en blanco cuando el LVDS no tiene señal, eso es normal que se ponga así. Todos los TV que no tienen la TCON con datos se ponen en blanco... lo que tenes que ver es si conectaste bien TODOS LOS cables FLEX de la TV... Aqui un ejemplo: una TV con el flex flojo... lo quie hizo la usuaria que subio el video... fue destaparla y darle un "golpecito" y al final lo ajustó y quedo bien...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 5, 2020)

gallegoLJG dijo:


> los flex los tengo que conectar con la tele encendida o desenchufada


Siempre que se hacen conexiones entre módulos es mejor con el aparato desenchufado, pera evitar riesgo de avería por estática, sobrecarga, etc...


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 5, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> El flex se pondrá en blanco cuando el LVDS no tiene señal, eso es normal que se ponga así. Todos los TV que no tienen la TCON con datos se ponen en blanco... lo que tenes que ver es si conectaste bien TODOS LOS cables FLEX de la TV... Aqui un ejemplo: una TV con el flex flojo... lo quie hizo la usuaria que subio el video... fue destaparla y darle un "golpecito" y al final lo ajustó y quedo bien...


No estoy seguro pero creo que tengo otro cable LVDS de otra tv samsung. Si tengo suerte y esa tv le sirve su tcon y el LVDS, me podría servir para llegar más rapido a la avería. Pero de pronto mediré mañana voltajes y volveré a comprobar los flex


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 6, 2020)

Buenos dias. He medido los voltajes de la tcon y este es el resultado. Si me he dejado algún valor marcarlo en la foto porfa:

Con los 2 flex conectados:
	VGL: 1.343V
	VGH: 0.80V
	VDDAM: 0.08V
	VCM_TFT: 0.16V
	VREF1: 0V
	VCM_CF 0V
	VGHP: 0.30V
	VD33V: 3.29V
	V12V: 13.08V
Multimetro en continuidad: pita en VDDAM

Con los 2 flex desconectados:
	VGL: -7.95V
	VGH: 12.30V
	VDDAM: 8.64V
	VCM_TFT: 7.14V
	VREF1: 8.23V
	VCM_CF 7.14V
	VGHP: 30V
	VD33V: 3.30V 
	V12V: 13.07V

SOLO con el flex izquierdo conectado:
	VGL: 1.27V
	VGH: 0.71V
	VDDAM: 0V
	VCM_TFT: 0.18V
	VREF1: 0V
	VCM_CF 0.18V
	VGHP: 0.24V
	VD33V: 3.29V 
	V12V: 13.08V
Multimetro en continuidad: pita en VDDAM

SOLO con el flex derecho conectado:
	VGL: -8V
	VGH: 17.76V
	VDDAM: 8.63V
	VCM_TFT: 7.13V
	VREF1: 8.22V
	VCM_CF 7.13V
	VGHP: 30V
	VD33V: 3.30V 
	V12V: 13V


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 6, 2020)

Como lo dije, el LCD tiene un corto circuito.
Por las mediciones que muestras el problema se encuentra en el lado izquierdo.
Ahora debes encontrar el sector aislando pistas en el FFC izquierdo.
Primero empieza por aislar con cinta adhesiva de 8 en 8 pistas hasta encontrar el sector.
Cuando el corto circuito desaparezca recorta la cinta adhesiva a 2 pistas y sigue aislando en ese sector.
Si llega a desaparecer el corto circuito y tienes imagen reduce la cinta a una pista y busca en qué pista está el corto.
Si no hay imagen o esta se ve con rayas o defectos, adiós display porque seguramente tendrá un chip COF dañado.

Algunas veces algún capacitor de la tarjeta del display se puede poner en corto o con fuga.
Así que sería conveniente que midas los capacitores en busca de alguno dañado.
Por lo regular aislando el sector en corto se puede recuperar el panel LCD
Sin embargo, si algún chip COF está muy dañado, ese sector visual en la pantalla tendrá defectos.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 6, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Como lo dije, el LCD tiene un corto circuito.
> Por las mediciones que muestras el problema se encuentra en el lado izquierdo.
> Ahora debes encontrar el sector aislando pistas en el flex FPC izquierdo.
> Primero empieza por aislar con cinta adhesiva de 8 en 8 pistas hasta encontrar el sector.
> ...



¿Osea que tengo que ponerle cinta adhesiva a los pines del flex para que no hagan contacto con la placa? ¿Y en los dos extremos o en uno solo?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 6, 2020)

gallegoLJG dijo:


> ¿Osea que tengo que ponerle cinta adhesiva a los pines del flex para que no hagan contacto con la placa?


Sí, exactamente. Esto es con el fin de aislar el corto circuito y ver si con eso se puede recuperar el display.


gallegoLJG dijo:


> ¿Y en los dos extremos o en uno solo?


Solo de un extremo, no tiene caso aislar los dos.

Edit.
Estuve buscando algún vídeo que te pudiera servir para que vieras el procedimiento y encontré este.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 7, 2020)

Hola buenas. Con mucha dificultad creo que pude aislar el corto. Probé con el primer par de 8 pines y se enciende la pantalla (a partir de aquí no me he molestado en probar el resto del conector porque como se encendía la pantalla...). Reduje el fiso a 2 pines porque si no me equivoco, son 2 pines los que están en corto porque con solo un pin ya no encendía la pantalla. La cosa es que sigue la pantalla en blanco. Voy a poner los valores de la tcon para informar:
CON LOS 2 FLEX AISLADO EL CORTO:
    VGL: -8V
    VGH: 27.8V
    VDDAM: 8.63V
    VCM_TFT: 7.13V
    VREF1: 8.22V
    VCM_CF 7.13V
    VGHP: 30V
    VD33V: 3.30V 
    V12V: 12.80V

El fiso lo puse como pude porque me es muy dificil cortarlo tan fino y no sé seguro si se aisla bien.

La pantalla al seguir en blanco no sé que puede ser. Anoche vi este vídeo que intentaré probarlo haber si funciona: 



Gracias.
Lo que quiero probar tambien en el video que me mandaste D@rkbytes, es que el chino mide algun pin con el multimetro haber si se pudiese encontrar el corto


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 7, 2020)

gallegoLJG dijo:


> La pantalla al seguir en blanco no sé que puede ser.


Ahora revisa si tienes las señales LVDS en el cable de entrada a la tarjeta T-CON


gallegoLJG dijo:


> Anoche vi este vídeo que intentaré probarlo a ver si funciona.


Eso no te servirá porque ahí sí existen las señales LVDS, ya que hay vídeo.


gallegoLJG dijo:


> Lo que quiero probar también en el vídeo que me mandaste D@rkbytes, es que el chino mide algún pin con el multimetro a ver si se pudiese encontrar el corto.


El inconveniente de esa inspección es que te vas a encontrar con varias pistas que son tierra.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 7, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ahora revisa si tienes las señales LVDS en el cable de entrada a la tarjeta T-CON
> 
> Eso no te servirá porque ahí sí existen las señales LVDS, ya que hay vídeo.
> 
> El inconveniente de esa inspección es que te vas a encontrar con varias pistas que son tierra.


¿Me puedes decir donde tengo que medir el voltaje de entrada?? Márcalo en la foto de la tcon que subí arriba


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 7, 2020)

No dije que midieras el voltaje de entrada, (+12V) ese existe porque tienes la generación de los demás voltajes.
Lo que dije fue que revisaras si existen las señales LVDS.
Para eso se requiere un osciloscopio o en su defecto una sonda para medir los pares LVDS.
Dependiendo de la resolución de la pantalla serán la cantidad de pares LVDS
Hasta 1920 P serán 5 pares LVDS y si es HD o 4K serán 10 pares LVDS
Uno es de señal positiva y el otro de señal negativa.

Un problema en la EEPROM (24LCXX) o la SDRAM de la T-CON y la ausencia de VGH/(P) también producen pantalla en blanco.
Si el corto está en la línea del voltaje VGH/(P), habría que localizar el componente dañado.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 8, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No dije que midieras el voltaje de entrada, (+12V) ese existe porque tienes la generación de los demás voltajes.
> Lo que dije fue que revisaras si existen las señales LVDS.
> Para eso se requiere un osciloscopio o en su defecto una sonda para medir los pares LVDS.
> Dependiendo de la resolución de la pantalla serán la cantidad de pares LVDS
> ...



No tengo osciloscopio ni sonda. Limpiaré los contactos de la lvds y rezaré pa que baste con eso....


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 8, 2020)

Tienes que fabricar una sonda casera, ahí te acaban de dar el diagrama.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 9, 2020)

Buenas. Antes de nada no me pegueis. Yo no tengo dinero para un osciloscopio ni tampoco tengo recursos y conocimientos necesarios para hacer una sonda.

Me he visto este video en que el explica como medir la señal LVDS con el multímetro





Es lo unico que puedo hacer ahora porque solo dispongo del multimetro. La t-con tiene unos puntos de referencia que me han servido para medir la señal. Espero haberlo medido correctamente. No se si verán bien los números (los he puesto en la imágen).
He limpiado los contactos del cable LVDS.


Espero sus respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2020)

gallegoLJG dijo:


> tampoco tengo recursos y conocimientos necesarios para hacer una sonda


 
No nos mientas , ni te mientas a ti mismo . . .  si tienes capacidad para intentar reparar el TV tienes capacidad para hacer esa "sondita" . . . y cuesta monedas hacerla.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 9, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No nos mientas , ni te mientas a ti mismo . . .  si tienes capacidad para intentar reparar el TV tienes capacidad para hacer esa "sondita" . . . y cuesta monedas hacerla.


Yo estoy estudiando informática no tengo nidea de electronica. Lo poco que he aprendido es desde que me puse a intentar reparar la tv. Mediante videos y foros. Me habeis puesto el diagrama de la sonda pero yo no lo entiendo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2020)

Ver minuto 9


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 9, 2020)

Está claro que el voltaje no es el mismo eso si. Pero no basta con hacerlo con el multímetro??.
Y si el problema es que la señal es inestable como se solucionaria??


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 9, 2020)

gallegoLJG dijo:


> Está claro que el voltaje no es el mismo, eso sí.


Si es el voltaje de las líneas pares LVDS sí deben estar alrededor de 1.2 V.


gallegoLJG dijo:


> ¿Pero no basta con hacerlo con el multímetro?


Lo más conveniente es un osciloscopio porque con él se pueden ver los pulsos de datos y deformaciones.


gallegoLJG dijo:


> ¿Y si el problema es que la señal es inestable, cómo se solucionaría?


Midiendo los componentes de las líneas, por lo regular alguna resistencia llega a abrirse o ponerse en corto.

En realidad no creo que el problema sea de LVDS


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 9, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si es el voltaje de las líneas pares LVDS sí deben estar alrededor de 1.2 V.
> 
> Lo más conveniente es un osciloscopio porque con él se pueden ver los pulsos de datos y deformaciones.
> 
> ...


Seguro que el problema es que desmonté la tele 3 o 4 veces seguro y me cargué el lcd. Segurisimo... porque antes estaba bien el lcd....


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 9, 2020)

Por desmontarlo no hay problema mientras no se rompa.
El LCD se daña cuando quitan y ponen los cables FFC con el televisor encendido.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 10, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por desmontarlo no hay problema mientras no se rompa.
> El LCD se daña cuando quitan y ponen los cables FFC con el televisor encendido.



Yo ya no se que más probar. Acabo de mirar si en el circuito del lcd hay algo recalentado y no.... yo creo que voy a acabar rindiendome


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 10, 2020)

Es que como base en este tipo de reparaciones se requieren conocimientos avanzados en electrónica y bastante experiencia.
Aparte se requiere de cierto equipo especial que anteriormente con los TV TRC no existía.
Una persona sin conocimientos termina por cambiar tarjetas, pero el cambio de un LCD resulta incosteable y difícil de conseguir.


----------



## gallegoLJG (Feb 10, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Es que como base en este tipo de reparaciones se requieren conocimientos avanzados en electrónica y bastante experiencia.
> Aparte se requiere de cierto equipo especial que anteriormente con los TV TRC no existía.
> Una persona sin conocimientos termina por cambiar tarjetas, pero el cambio de un LCD resulta incosteable y difícil de conseguir.


Lo entiendo... intentar*é* buscar m*á*s *a ver* que más opciones hay y veré. Si*-*no, lo dicho.... pero que os agradezco mucho la ayuda*.*


----------

